# Wo im Saarland ein Bike kaufen?



## kortatu (16. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
Bin neu bei euch...
Hab mich entschieden mir ein neues Bike zu kaufen.....
Jahrelang ein Hardtail gefahren und möchte mir nun ein Fully zulegen, investieren will ich zwischen 2000,- und 3000,- Euro. Fahren will ich Wald Wiese, längere Touren und Single Trail.
In Anbetracht der mehr als massiven Auswahl stehe ich nun da wie ein Ochs vorm Berg....bei wem kaufe ich im Saarland ein Bike? War schon in IGB bei Total Normal was wisst Ihr über den LAden?

Bei einer Körpergröße von 189cm und 89kg ist das glaub ich nicht so einfach, hab mir mal das Scott Genius MC 10 und Genius MC-30 angesehen.
Was könntet Ihr mir in dieser Preislage denn so empfehlen....ich weis auch Probefahren ist sehr wichtig aber vielleicht mal ein Hinweis oder so währe echt super.

gruß kortatu


----------



## Pandur (16. Januar 2005)

schaust Du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=5804


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kortatu (16. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

danke ich werd mal bei Total Normal vorbei gehen.

kortatu


----------



## Einheimischer (16. Januar 2005)

Schau doch auch mal beim Sport H2 in Homburg im Kastanienweg vorbei, individuelle Aufbauten, gute Preise, toller Service. 

Grüße.


----------



## kortatu (17. Januar 2005)

Ok werd auch mal bei denen nachsehen...


thx kortatu


----------



## 007ike (17. Januar 2005)

Bei einem Fully dieser Preisklasse würde ich mal nach Limbach zum bikerspoint gehen.
Der hat die aktuellen Stumpjumper zum testen und das Fusion.


----------



## Freistiler (17. Januar 2005)

Moin!
Ich pesönlich empfehle Dir Bikesport Hauff in Riegelsberg. Bin da jetzt seit einiger Zeit Kunde und gerade dabei ein Loblied auf den Laden zu schreiben.
Ne, kleiner Spaß. Aber schau mal vorbei. Specialized und Scott Dealer.
Gruß, Freistiler.

Kaufberatung: Specialized Enduro par exemple. Wenn Du Dein Einsatzgebiet etwas genauer beschreiben könntest?


----------



## Schrau-Bär (17. Januar 2005)

Ohne auf einen der genannten Läden schimpfen zu wollen, aber meine Wahl wäre eindeutig Stadtrad in Homburg. Erstklassige Beratung und prima Service !

www.stadtrad-homburg.de

Grüssle
Baschdel


----------



## kortatu (18. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

vielen dank für die vielen antworten  

dann werd ich mich mal auf die suche machen und testen....testen ....testen

gruss kortatu


----------



## carloz (18. Januar 2005)

@kortatu: Da hier eh jeder seinen Lieblingsladen postet dann noch einer von mir: Strässer Velosport in Lebach. Falls du Bergwerk nahmen magst. Steppenwolf hatte der mal, weiß aber die aktuelle Entwicklung dazu. Kann der chris84 dir vielleicht was sagen ?
Wo kommste eigentlich her, wenn ich fragen darf ?

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## chris84 (18. Januar 2005)

Ein Besuch bei Velosport Strässer dürfte sich auf jeden Fall lohnen! Er hat einiges da stehen was auch probegefahren werden kann. Nimm aber Zeit mit. Die Woche über hat er von 16-19Uhr auf (außer Mittwochs), bei mir ists immer so dass den laden nicht vor 19 Uhr verlasse, auch wenn ich schon um 16Uhr da bin. 
Auf jeden Fall super Beratung, da wird sich Zeit genommen (siehe oben). Und der Mechaniker dort ist der Saarlandweit beste überhaupt (behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal!)

Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kortatu (18. Januar 2005)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> @kortatu: Da hier eh jeder seinen Lieblingsladen postet dann noch einer von mir: Strässer Velosport in Lebach. Falls du Bergwerk nahmen magst. Steppenwolf hatte der mal, weiß aber die aktuelle Entwicklung dazu. Kann der chris84 dir vielleicht was sagen ?
> Wo kommste eigentlich her, wenn ich fragen darf ?
> 
> greetZ
> CarloZ



Hallo,

Ist gar net so weit von hier bin aus Riegelsberg
 

kortatu


----------



## CheckerThePig (19. Januar 2005)

Jedem der in Hom oder Umgebung wohnt kann ich nur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




nahelegen.
Gute Beratung, gute Preise. Super Service.
Vor allem, der will dir nix andrehen!


----------



## CassandraComplx (20. Januar 2005)

kortatu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Ist gar net so weit von hier bin aus Riegelsberg
> 
> ...



Hallo kortatu !

Wenn Du schon aus Rgb. kommst, kannst Du das Rad auch beim Hauf kaufen. Die Werkstatt und der Service ist erstklassig, allerdings ist der Herbert als kleiner Geizkragen bekannt, der nicht gerne Rabatte gibt.
Dafür isser aber halt in der Nähe...
Melde dich mal, wenn Du dein Bike hast, komme ja auch aus Rgb.

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## kortatu (20. Januar 2005)

Hallo Sascha,

ja das dachte ich auch......wenn da nicht, letzten Sommer wollte meine Frau unserem kleinsten da ein Rad kaufen und dachte auch oh ein laden in der nähe nichts wie hin. Nach geschlagenen 20 min (es war kein kunde im laden aber man gehört wohl nicht zur scene   ) ohne ansprache verlies sie die lokalität unverrichteter Dinge nochmal.
Das ist nicht unbedingt Service wie wir ihn uns vorstellen   
 
deshalb bin ich am überlegen ob der so viel Geld an mir verdienen soll

gruß kortatu


----------



## agent_smith (20. Januar 2005)

war bisher auch immer zufrieden mit dem hauf!
allerdings hat der letzten sommer bei nem freund nichtmals das innenlager korrekt eingebaut!!   
mein favourite shop war immer jan walden in riegelsberg,... aber der ist ja leider nicht mehr...

gruß timo


----------



## CassandraComplx (21. Januar 2005)

agent_smith schrieb:
			
		

> war bisher auch immer zufrieden mit dem hauf!
> allerdings hat der letzten sommer bei nem freund nichtmals das innenlager korrekt eingebaut!!
> mein favourite shop war immer jan walden in riegelsberg,... aber der ist ja leider nicht mehr...
> 
> gruß timo



Moin !

@Agent_Smith
Jipp - leider....  .
Einer oder zwei der ehemaligen Schrauber wollten den Laden eigentlich übernehmen, dann kams aber irgendwie zum Streit. Bin auch gerne hingegangen

@kortatu
Ich kann das so jetzt nicht bestätigen. Ich kenn den Laden jetzt seit ziemlich genau 10 Jahren und seitdem Marcos in der Werkstatt ist, war ich immer zufrieden. Ende der 90er gabs auch schonmal Probleme.
Auch wer "nur" ein Puky kauft, gehört zur Szene  
Hab unserer Tochter dort selbst ein Rad gekauft und 2 vom Verkauf (Am besten nach Nico fragen) laufen eigentlich immer rum...


Gruss
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freistiler (21. Januar 2005)

Mahlzeit!
Da kann ich Cassandra Complex nur zustimmen. Und jeder hat ja mal einen schlechten Tag. Deine Frau doch auch, oder?
Und gleich von einer Erfahrung entmutigen lassen... so reagiert kein Mountainbiker.  
Support your local bikeshop!

Ps: Zweirad Haffner in Dillingen hat gerade Ausverkauf wegen Umbau. Da gibt's
noch 'n bissel was abzustauben.


Gruß, F.


----------



## carloz (21. Januar 2005)

@kortatu: Auuu, dann könnteste dich beim Strässer vielleicht a weng vernachlässigt fühlen   
Da musste viiiiel Zeit mitbringen.
Für mein Radl habschs in Kauf genommen, aber naja.
Probiers halt aus. Das Fachwissen und die Kulanz werden dort halt enorm groß geschrieben, bzw. gelebt. Frag mal den Chris.
Da wirst du dann, wenn du dran bist zu 100% mit Aufmerksamkeit belohnt.
Bei meiner Bike Konfiguration waren wir bis halb 9 im Laden !!!
Aber ich war/bin zufrieden   
Demnächst steht eh mal ein Check an, da muss ich dann mal nen Termin noch ausmachen. Vorm Sommer irgendwann mal.

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Freistiler (21. Januar 2005)

Hehe, beim Paul darf man es wirklich nicht eilig haben. Da hab ich mir teilweise zwischen durch mal was zu Essen holen müssen;ohne jetzt zu übertreiben. Trotzdem ein netter Kerl. Und Günther hat's sowieso drauf.
Gruß, F.


----------



## kortatu (21. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

finds ja echt super das soooo viele leute auf meine anfrage posten..!
ich versuchs mal bei dem Hauff....alleine aus faulheit schonmal  
wenn meine kohle da ist spring ich mal hoch sind nur 100 meter.

mfg kortatu

Übrigens Freistiler Mountainbiker sind auch "NUR" Menschen und die reagieren nunmal unterschiedlich


----------



## oldschooler (22. Januar 2005)

absolut phantastisch,.....ich kann net oft genug sagen, wie super de strässer is!

man kriegt alles aus vielerlei epochen,na gut manchmal dauerts....aber... es gibt irgendwie nix besseres als 3h am tag da rumzuhängen,im sommer meine normale trainingsrunde...65km und 3h pause 

günther is der beste mechaniker deutschlandweit behaupte ich! hat alle meine räder mal mit mehr, mal mit weniger murren immer wieder fitgekriegt,...un da waren schon en paar spezialfälle dabei!

paul will einem manchmal so en  müll wie gefederte sattelstütze, 3fach fürs RR,etc. verkaufen, weil er so en gesundheitsfreak is ...aber man muss nur oft genug sagen, dass einem die gesundheit egal un 20cm sattelüberhöhung standard ist...

hawner war ich früher mal, aber inkompetent, brutal teuer, selbst während des ausverkaufs
jan walden  war richtig gut...aber ....

bikerspoint is einfach nur teuer, unfreundlich und für die würd ich net mal 5km fahren!


----------



## kortatu (22. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

also ich war heut beim Hauf in Riegelsberg   diese Auswahl war erdrückend im pos sinne.
Was haltet ihr eigendlich vom Bergamont tattoo ?
Wurde mir angeboten für 899,- Habs gefahren ....war gar net schlecht.

mfg kortatu


----------



## Wiseman (23. Januar 2005)

kortatu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> also ich war heut beim Hauf in Riegelsberg   diese Auswahl war erdrückend im pos sinne.
> Was haltet ihr eigendlich vom Bergamont tattoo ?
> ...


Hmm, das beisst sich mit deinem Budget aus dem Anfangspost ... Ich meine, Du fährst doch schon etwas länger Bike und dein Preisrahmen hat ansich vermuten lassen dass Du schonmal einige Lieblinge im Auge hattest. Woher kommte der plötzliche Sinneswandel zu dem Bergamont zu greifen? 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## kortatu (23. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ja stimmt, da ist der "Soll ich echt so viel Geld ausgeben Gedanke aufgeblitzt   )
Aber ich werd mich für eins der besseren Bikes entscheiden.
Das ganze hat den Hintergrund das ich endgültig mit dem Rauchen aufhören will, das eingesparte Geld wird für ein Bike investiert!
1)   Specialized Stumpjumper FSR 100 Expert 2005 
2)   Scott Genius RC 30
3)   Scott Genius MC 30  	

kortatu


----------



## CassandraComplx (23. Januar 2005)

kortatu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ja stimmt, da ist der "Soll ich echt so viel Geld ausgeben Gedanke aufgeblitzt   )
> Aber ich werd mich für eins der besseren Bikes entscheiden.
> ...



Moin !

Am besten postest Du mal noch die Preise und die Ausstattungen, die meisten haben hier keine grosse Lust, im Netz danach zu suchen    
Davon aber schonmal abgesehen: Der Stumpjumper-Rahmen und der Hinterbau ist klasse. Die Scotts haben leicht unterschiedliche Einsatzgebiete, das RC ist eher ein Racer, das MC ist sicherlich komfortabler.
Überleg dir vorher, ob dir das RC von der Geometrie zusagt -> auf jeden Fall beide vorher probefahren.
Und denke daran die Preise und die Ausstattungen zu posten

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## 007ike (23. Januar 2005)

Ganz unabhänig von Ausstattung und Preis würde ich zu Specialized tendieren. Der neue Stumpjumper ist ein super Teil. Meine Freundin hat sich einen zu ihrem Examen geleistet und ich durft auch mal fahren. Der Stumpjumper hat mich völlig überzeugt. Eine echte Trailrakete.
Bei Scott würde mich dieser Eigenbaudämpfer stören.
Aber muß jeder selber wissen.
Ach ja optisch gefällt mir Specialized besser. Aber auch das ist eine persönliche Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klettersteppi (13. Februar 2005)

kortatu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ja stimmt, da ist der "Soll ich echt so viel Geld ausgeben Gedanke aufgeblitzt   )
> Aber ich werd mich für eins der besseren Bikes entscheiden.
> ...



ignorier nur weiter die Tips von Carloz und Chris - wirst schon sehen was du davon hast...  

übrigens hat Paul zur Zeit edele Magura-Test-Bikes recht schmales Geld - ein Schnäppchen!!!  
der Droessinger-Rahmen kommt auch mit mit nicht ganz so leichten bikern auf Dauer zurecht


----------



## bergwerkfee (19. Februar 2005)

Hi, dem kann ich nur beipflichten. So läufts halt im Saarland: Scott bei Hauf, Bergwerk bei Strässer, Rotwild und Specialized bei Scheid in Thalexweiler. Damit ham wir alle Supermarken abgedeckt. Hafner kann ich auch nur sagen: Das LETZTE. Nach dem Motto: Frau hat eh keine Ahnung.


----------



## kortatu (19. Februar 2005)

Hi,

hab mich länger net mehr gemeldet......aber so wie es aussieht hat sich mein budget drastisch geschmälert   
mein auto ging den bach runter und das brauch ich für die arbeit, hab jetzt evtl. noch max. 1200 euro über. Was ich damit noch anfangen kann muß ich erst mal nochmal complett neu überlegen.
Was solls für das geld bekomm ich bestimmt auch ein gutes Hardtail.  
Trotzdem nochmal vielen Dank an @ll die mir hier mit ihren Rat(d)schlägen geholfen haben.  

kortatu


----------



## Einheimischer (19. Februar 2005)

...ist bei deinem Einsatzbereich eh das sinnvollere Gefährt. Für das Budget bekommt man auch schon ordentliche Bikes.

Grüße.


----------



## Klettersteppi (20. Februar 2005)

für 1200.- Euro bekommt man beim Strässer ´nen superleichten und auch superstabilen Kinesis Rahmen mit Top Komponenten!

Peter Nilges fährt auch so ein selbst aufgebautes Ding, sogar oder gerade auch in Rennen - siehe Artikel über Tuning Bikes in einer der letzten "mountain bikes" 

ein Biker braucht kein Bike mit Namen - eher dann schon stramme Waden


----------



## chris84 (20. Februar 2005)

über den Kinesis Rahmen vom Strässer hab ich bis jetzt auch noch nix negatives gehört. für 1200 kannste den dort super Ausstatten. (der Rahmen wiegt wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe, hab ihn freitag dort auf der Waage liegen gehabt, weniger als 1500g...)
Kumpel von mir hat sich am Freitag ein Angebot für ein Willier-MTB machen lassen, 1130 und super ausgestattet...
Wenn du dort vorbeigehst und einiges an Zeit mitnimmst haste ein paar Wochen später ein Top-Bike!

Gruß
Chris


----------



## kortatu (21. Februar 2005)

Hallo

Also beim Strässer wollt ich auf jeden Fall noch vorbei, mal sehen was der so anbietet. Ich denk das der Einheimische in Punkto Einsatzbereich schon Recht hat   
Wenn der Stässer ein gutes Angebot macht dann warte ich gerne noch ein paar Wochen.......ist eh kein Wetter  


thx kortatu


----------



## leeqwar (22. Februar 2005)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> der Rahmen wiegt wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe, hab ihn freitag dort auf der Waage liegen gehabt, weniger als 1500g...



ist das die superlight-version ? und in welcher grösse hast du gewogen ? was kostet der denn beim strässer ?


----------



## Einheimischer (22. Februar 2005)

hey hey leeqwar du wirst doch nicht...?   

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (22. Februar 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> hey hey leeqwar du wirst doch nicht...?
> 
> Grüße.



ach was, ist für'n freund von nem freund


----------



## chris84 (22. Februar 2005)

@leequar: ich weiß nicht obs die Superlite-version ist, aber so wie der ausgesehen hat war das eher Standart... Größe müsste M gewesen sein (so 46-48cm...) weiß ich aber auch nicht mehr genau   
kostenpunkt dürfte aber 300 sein. Gibts gepulvert oder Eloxiert...
den Rahmen der ich gewogen habe ist der, der wenn man die Tür rein kommt gerade aus oben an der Decke hängt... (falls der Freund vom Freund da mal vorbeiguckt   )

Gruß
chris


----------



## leeqwar (22. Februar 2005)

ok, danke. werd ich mir vielleicht mal anschauen gehen... äh so weitersagen natürlich


----------



## tvaellen (23. Februar 2005)

Klinke mich als "Fremder" mal in den Thread ein:
Welchen Stevenshändler (insb. für Rennräder) könnt ihr denn in eurer Ecke (Saarland u. Westpfalz) empfehlen ?
Stamme aus der Pfalz und habe dort bzw. in "Saarbrigge" meine Verwandtschaft sitzen. Demnächst bin ich mal wieder für eine Woche im Lande. Ich interessiere mich -neben anderen- insb. für ein Stevens Criterium in rot und würde das gerne mal live und in 3D sehen.
Wer hat Auswahl, Ahnung von der Materie und ggfs. auch noch gute Preise ? 
Die beiden hiesigen Stevens-Händler sind leider nicht so der Hit.

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Februar 2005)

Stevens führt im Saarland meines Wissens nur Radhaus am Rathaus in Saarbrücken Großherzog-Friedrich-Str. und Radsport Schröder in Homburg Kaiserslauterer Str. Beide haben wohl relativ viel Auswahl, dafür aber weniger Ahnung und alles andere als gute Preise, wobei ich R.a.R. dem Schröder noch vorziehen würde.

Grüße.


----------



## CassandraComplx (23. Februar 2005)

Hallo !

Stimme da dem Einheimischen zu:
Radhaus am Rathaus hat den Laden mit Stevens vollstehen - Die Preisgestaltung ist ne Sache für sich: Hatte von denen mal nen Gutschein bekommen und wollte mir dafür Reifen kaufen. Waren natürlich nicht auf Lager und mussten bestellt werden. Das Porto sollte ich tragen   , nach einem kurzen Lachanfall meinerseits wurde es dann gnädigerweise erlassen...
Seitdem war ich nicht mehr dort !

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klettersteppi (23. Februar 2005)

Stevens hat auch Sporthaus Stivi oder Stibi in Illingen!
Ein Kollege hat dort ein M9 (alles XTR Disc Dual Control - nur Kasette XT) für relativ läppische 2000.- Euro inkl. XTR-Pedalen abgestaubt. Das Bike war in akzeptabelen 3 Wochen da.
Ein anderer Kumpel hat allerdings 3 Monate vorher 2400.- Euro dafür hingeblättert. Man sollte also mit dem Herrn ein wenig plaudern...


----------



## Klettersteppi (23. Februar 2005)

Die guten Kinesis Rahmen (hab selbst einen) beim Strässer sind die poliert und klar gepulverten. Die wiegen in M (48 cm) 1460gr. - also gerade mal 20 gr. mehr als ein Cannondale Optimo für rund 1000.- Euro!
Es ist absolut der gleiche Rahmen der in der mountain bike abgebildet ist. Mehr Rahmen mit weniger Namen gibts nicht!


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Februar 2005)

Nur so am Rande, ein CD MTB Optimo Rahmen in Größe M wiegt 1550g (Mod. 04)   

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (23. Februar 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Nur so am Rande, ein CD MTB Optimo Rahmen in Größe M wiegt 1550g (Mod. 04)
> 
> Grüße.



und ist der schönste den es überhaupt gibt


----------



## Klettersteppi (23. Februar 2005)

@ Einheimischer
Im 2004er Workshop steht 1440gr bei Beispielgröße M - aber es wäre ja auch schon fast ein Wunder gewesen....ist ja von der bike  

Warum kann (oder will) niemand mal ne anständige Zeitung oder -schrift machen


----------



## Klettersteppi (23. Februar 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> und ist der schönste den es überhaupt gibt



...echt geiler Lack - für 1000.- Euronen!


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Februar 2005)

Die Angaben vom Workshop kannste getrost vergessen, da stimmt sogut wie gar nix, sei es Gewicht, Geometrie oder Preis.
Das einzige was zuverlässig ist, ist selbst wiegen oder messen und natürlich auch bezahlen  oder aber hier: http://weightweenies.starbike.com/ nachzuschauen, wobei auch da nicht alles stimmt.

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (23. Februar 2005)

Muss mich jetzt doch mal einklinken hier 
Mein Kinesis-Rahmen Modell 2005 hat ca. 1950gr bei 19,5"
Letztendlich ein ordentliches Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis und wie ich hoffe, ein unkaputtbarer Rahmen.

Wenn man nach Leichtgewichten sucht ist wohl das neue Scott Carbon Hardteil (ich glaube es heist Scale) mit ca. 1100gr und meines Wissens 2,50 Euro/gr nett anzuschauen. Vorher abspecken ist aber angesagt da der Rahmen glaube ich bei mehr als 75Kg Fahrergewicht nicht allzu lange halten wird 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Februar 2005)

Naja, da wir hier ja nicht im Leichtbauforum sind halte ich mich mal zurück, nur soviel, leicht ist ja nicht (immer) gleich instabil und wirklich unkaputtbar ist (leider) nix   
Der Scott Scale ist im übrigen mit 970g angegeben (verm. kleinste Größe).

Grüße.


----------



## agent_smith (23. Februar 2005)

radhaus am r haben stevens, aber leider fast nie was im laden,... in letzter zeit zumindest... lieferschwierigkeiten....  
criterium schon gar nicht... die haben fast nur noch die räder mit 105er gruppe und niedriger,... ab und zu mal ein ultegra renner...
schade...

mfg timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloz (24. Februar 2005)

@Tvaellen: 2Rad Raber in Wadgassen hat noch Stevens. Wo da die Ahnung ist kann ich dir aber nich sagen 

greetZ
Carloz


----------



## CassandraComplx (24. Februar 2005)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> @Tvaellen: 2Rad Raber in Wadgassen hat noch Stevens. Wo da die Ahnung ist kann ich dir aber nich sagen
> 
> greetZ
> Carloz



Hallo !

Ist das der Laden schräg ggü. der Villeroy&Boch Kristallerie ?
Da hats mich mal nach ner Reifenpanne hin verschlagen.
Hinterm Tresen stand ne Frau mittleren Alters, die nicht in der Lage war, mir nen passenden Schlauch zu geben. 
Ende vom Lied war, dass ich selbst ans Regal durfte um den Schlauch zu holen.
Kann man wirklich nicht empfehlen !!!

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## tvaellen (24. Februar 2005)

Da ist ja leider ziemlich ernüchternd.
Ich hatte gehofft, im "goldenen Westen" wäre das besser 
als hier.

Habe mir von Radhaus am Rathaus die Homepage angesehen. In dem Laden war ich Ende vorletzten oder Anfang letzten Jahres sogar schon mal. Suchte damals Überschuhe und war iirc nicht so übermäßig begeistert. Aber wenn ich ohnehin in SB bin, kostet hingehen ja (fast) nix.

Stiwi wurde in einem anderem Thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1377047&postcount=26 ziemlich "verrissen". Außerdem ist Illingen schon ein Stück zu fahren. Lohnt sich das wirklich ?


----------



## leeqwar (24. Februar 2005)

illingen sind von sb aus 25 km. demnach wann du dorthin willst, kann ich dir vielleicht auch noch ne mtb-tour in der illinger gegend anbieten.

stiwi hat sich in den letzten jahren immer mehr richtung breitensport entwickelt. aber in letzter zeit hatte er auch wieder besseres material da stehen.  der mechaniker ist schon fit und mit dem besitzer muss man feilschen. 
aber wenn du eh nur schauen willst, solltest du vielleicht vorher anrufen und fragen ob sie das modell da haben:

06825 44263

kunibert bock in wnd hatte früher auch immer stevens da stehen, war ich aber schon längere zeit nicht mehr.


----------



## Kendooo (24. Februar 2005)

Der Bock hat immer noch Stevensräder. Aber ich glaub mehr Cube und Nishiki


----------



## carloz (25. Februar 2005)

CassandraComplx schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo !
> 
> Ist das der Laden schräg ggü. der Villeroy&Boch Kristallerie ?
> Da hats mich mal nach ner Reifenpanne hin verschlagen.
> ...



Ich wollt´s halt durch die Blume sagen   
Natürlich geht man DORT nicht hin. Aber er hat eben Stevens Räder...

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## LoR_1 (27. Februar 2005)

Ich hab letzte Woche sehr, sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Bikesport-Scheid in Thalexweiler gemacht. 

Einfach mal reinschauen.


----------



## CassandraComplx (28. Februar 2005)

LoR_1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab letzte Woche sehr, sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Bikesport-Scheid in Thalexweiler gemacht.
> 
> Einfach mal reinschauen.



Ist das deine Erfahrung: Rotwild RFC o.2 ?     

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## bergwerkfee (5. März 2005)

Sag ich doch, ist seit 11 Jahren mein Stammhändler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kortatu (19. März 2005)

Hi Leute,

was haltet Ihr davon  http://www.magura.de/german/frameset/default.htm
Gibts beim Strässer in Lebach für 1700,-

Gabel: Magura Ronin
Dämpfer: Magura Odin
Bremse: Magura Louise FR
Rahmen: Drössiger
Schalthebel: SRAM-Trigger
Schaltwerk: SRAM X9
Umwerfer: Shimano LX
Kurbel: Ritchey Comp (44-32-xx Übersetzung A.d.R.: sehr kurz)
Reifen: Schwalbe Black Shark
Laufradsatz: Magura Pro Naben/Mavic 717 Felge

gruß kortatu


----------



## Klettersteppi (21. März 2005)

hi kortatu,
ich hatte das Bike beim Wasgaumarathon auf der 70 km Strecke getestet. 
Es ist ein prima Soft-Enduro mit 1a Dämpfer und guten Komponenten und auch einem dafür guten Laufradsatz. Es ließ sich sehr gut und fas mühelos alle dortigen Steigungen hochtreten, war downhill ne Wucht, auf Singletrails wendig-agil und man konnte auf einem geteerten Wegstück sogar richtig gut Speed damit machen. Ein absoluter Leichtbau ist es nicht (ich schätzte ~13 kg beim M-Rahmen), muss es aber auch nicht sein. Für ein Enduro hat das Bike aber ein Top Gewicht.
Die 100er Ronin ist bei meinen 68 kg kein Komfortwunder hat aber alles geschluckt - nur eben nicht so soft wie meine gewohnte Black Platinum. Die Luise FR ist wirklich ein absoluter Hammer, die SRAM Schaltung war mir sehr präzise und angenehm - besonders die Trigger!
Da ich jedoch eine stärker gestreckte Sitzposition von meinem AMS Pro gewohnt bin wäre ich froh gewesen, wenn wir nach 55-60 km am Ziel gewesen wären - dennoch steht das Teil auf meiner Wunschliste als Drittbike! 

Mein Tip: schwätz mem Paul wegen ner Testfahrt!


----------



## kortatu (22. März 2005)

Hallo,

hab das Bike beim Strässer geholt  Magura Testbike   
Das Teil ist ne Wucht muß erst mal eine Zeitlang testen.

gruß Kortatu


----------



## dreckfraese (24. März 2005)

Moin

Der beste Laden, den ich im Saarland kenne und immer noch hingehe, obwohl ich in Stuttgart wohne ist

Fahrradladen Puhl in Niederlinxweiler bei St. Wendel!
www.radpuhl.de

Absolute fair, familiär, weltklasse Fachkenntnisse, Beratung und überhaupt.

Giant Classic Dealer, Corratec, im BICO Verband, Fox Bekleidung, Magura Brake Point, eigenes Team,....

Meine absolute Empfehlung!!!!!!


----------



## Kendooo (6. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
Ich wollt keinen neuen Thread eröfnnen, deshalb häng ich meine Frage einfach mal hier dran.
Ich würd mir gern ein Alltagsrad aufbauen, mit dem ich zur Arbeit fahren kann, und dass ich dann auch mal relativ unbesorgt irgendwo anschließen kann. Da es aber schon mal für ne längere Strecke bewegt werden soll wär was anständiges schon gut.
Naja, egal. Ich bin mittlerweile jedenfalls auf der Suche nach einem alten/gebrauchten (Cyclo-)Crossrahmen(möglichst Groß, MTB 22") und weiß nicht, wo ich sowas herkriegt. Findling iss irgendwie gar nix. Kann mir da von euch jemand nen Tip geben? Oder kennt vielleicht jemand einen, der sowas loswerden will?

Vielen Dank,

             Kendooo


----------



## Einheimischer (6. Juni 2005)

In Ebay werden einfache Crossrahmen meist günstig angeboten, notfalls nimmst du halt einen größeren MTB Rahmen und baust ihn als Crosser auf.

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kendooo (6. Juni 2005)

Hm, also am Crosser würd ich schon noch einiges umbauen. Also nen Flatbar und V-Brakes (und dann wohl auch die Shifter). Denkst du, dass sich ein MTB dann vielleicht als "Ausgangsobjekt" besser macht?


----------



## 007ike (6. Juni 2005)

Wenn du so umbauen willst, ja!


----------



## biker1967 (6. Juni 2005)

Ein 26er Rahmen mit 28er Laufrädern aufbauen geht schon, wenn man auf Scheibenbremsen baut.
Hab ich jetzt getan. 19 Zoll Hardtail-Rahmen, Deore 555 Brake, Magura-Naben, Mavic CXP 33 Felgen, Reifen Marathon Plus 32-622, Kassette 12-27, Kurbel XT 26-36-48 

Ein echt gutes Fahrerlebnis  
Immer die richtige Übersetzung


----------



## Einheimischer (6. Juni 2005)

Kendooo schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, also am Crosser würd ich schon noch einiges umbauen. Also nen Flatbar und V-Brakes (und dann wohl auch die Shifter). Denkst du, dass sich ein MTB dann vielleicht als "Ausgangsobjekt" besser macht?



V-Brakes am Crossrahmen kannst du eh knicken, entweder Rennradbremse oder Scheibe und wenn du sowieso Flatbar fahren willst, rate ich dir eher zu einem großen MTB Rahmen. Scheibe würd ich lassen, da du das Ding ja auch mal unbeobachtet stehen lassen willst, zumal V-Brakes unter den zu erwartenden Bedingungen viel wartungsärmer und günstiger sind, ausserdem gehts mit 26er Slicks und 48-11 schon ganz schön flott voran, wenn die Beine mitspielen  

Grüße.


----------



## Kendooo (6. Juni 2005)

Tja, das mit den Beinen iss wohl noch die Schwachstelle.
Ich schau dann mal, was ich so an älteren MTBs find. Da dürfte die Auswahl wohl auch größer sein. Nur warum kann ich keine V-Brakes an den Crossrahmen bauen?
Wenn ich mein Rad dort sicher abstellen kann tuts für den Anfang vielleicht auch das normale mit Slicks. Aber ich glaub, das wird mir auf die Dauer zu stressig.

Vielen Dank Jungs,

Kendooo


----------



## Einheimischer (6. Juni 2005)

Kendooo schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, das mit den Beinen iss wohl noch die Schwachstelle.
> Ich schau dann mal, was ich so an älteren MTBs find. Da dürfte die Auswahl wohl auch größer sein. Nur warum kann ich keine V-Brakes an den Crossrahmen bauen?
> Wenn ich mein Rad dort sicher abstellen kann tuts für den Anfang vielleicht auch das normale mit Slicks. Aber ich glaub, das wird mir auf die Dauer zu stressig.
> 
> ...



Weil reine Cyclocrossrahmen und Gabeln für Rennradbremsen ausgelegt sind, manche auch für Scheiben. Ausnahme sind Trekkingrahmen, an denen befinden sich meistens, wie am MTB, Cantiesockel für V-Brakes oder eben Cantieleverbremsen.
Kann natürlich auch sein, dass ich hier kompletten Unsinn erzähle, da ich mich in dem Bereich nicht wirklich gut auskenne  

Grüße.


----------



## Kendooo (7. Juni 2005)

Hat mich schon irgendwie stutzig gemacht, was du erzählt hast, weil ich nicht wusste, auf was du hinauswillst. Aber Cyclcrosser werden mit Cantis gefahren, da die das gleiche Übersetzungsverhältnis wie U-Brakes haben und sich halt einfach nicht so schnell mit "Batsch" zusetzen sollen.
Werd mich aber wohl nach nem MTB umsehen, wenn ich keinen Crosser finde.
Schönen Abend noch und vielen Dank,

         Kendooo


----------



## chris84 (7. Juni 2005)

@einheimischer: du erzählst Unsinn!    
reine Cyclocrossrahmen sind im gegensatz zu rennradrahmen eben nicht für rennradbremsen ausgelegt, sondern für Cantis (oder mini V-Brakes, die würd ich auch empfehlen!) Wenn du nen graden lenker drauf machst kannst du auch normale V-Brakes holen (am besten mit Booster wegen der dünnen Rahmen)
Bei Rennrad-Sti am Crossrad (so wie es eigentlich sein soll) passt die übersetzung nicht zu normalen V-Brakes, deshalb die mini...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Einheimischer (7. Juni 2005)

Ja sorry hab mich mittlerweile auch schlau gemacht, wieder was gelernt  

Grüße.


----------



## biker1967 (8. Juni 2005)

Jaja Einheimischer,
man lernt nie aus....  

Übrigens hab ich mir nun ein Crossrad aufgebaut, welches nen 2ten Laufradsatz kriegt.
Hab das Ding nämlich mit Scheibenbremsen ausgerüstet.
Einige von meinen Kumpels haben sich fürs MTB nen 2ten Satz für 28er Reifen besorgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pandur (16. Januar 2006)

Ich will kein neues Bike, nur Bremsbeläge. 
Empfohlen wurden mir Swissstop, Kool-Stop und bisher war ich mit meinen schwarzen Avid-Belägen ganz zufrieden. 
Habe Normale Alufelgen und Felgenbremsen von Avid (Rim Wrangler, die haben den Einschub der XT-Bremsen)

Welche Shops in der Umgebung von Saarbrücken bieten mir genannte Firmen an? Oder auch gute Alternativen...


----------



## Einheimischer (16. Januar 2006)

Pandur schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will kein neues Bike, nur Bremsbeläge.
> Empfohlen wurden mir Swissstop, Kool-Stop und bisher war ich mit meinen schwarzen Avid-Belägen ganz zufrieden.
> Habe Normale Alufelgen und Felgenbremsen von Avid (Rim Wrangler, die haben den Einschub der XT-Bremsen)
> 
> Welche Shops in der Umgebung von Saarbrücken bieten mir genannte Firmen an? Oder auch gute Alternativen...



Fahr mal zum Kiel, der müßte Koolstop haben, auch die schwarzen Koolstop (original Avid). Total Normal hat auch alles an Koolstop da. Swissstop weiss ich jetzt nur 100% sicher bei Bikes from Hell in Pirmasens, oder halt im WWW, bringt dir aber verm. beides recht wenig.

Grüße.


----------



## devnull (16. Januar 2006)

Der Tip vom Einheimischen war schon absolut top. 
2-Rad Kiel ist Swiss-Stop Händler und hat mir bisher alles schnell und zuverlässig besorgt, wenns mal nicht vorrätig war.

mfG
Chris


----------



## Pandur (17. Januar 2006)

Danke, beim Kiel gab es die Swissstop-Bremsbeläge (wen es interessiert: 4 Stück für 22,90)
Aber warum ist auf der Rückseite "Avid" aufgedruckt? Stellen die doch nichts eigenes her?
Egal, bisher hatte ich auch schwarze Avid und war mit denen sehr zufrieden.


----------

